# Where to get cheap painted colorado spinner blades?



## goinpro187 (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been looking to order some more blades for crawler harnesses and it seems like everything I find is hand airbrushed or some other fancy finish and they cost 2.00 a piece. Call me old fashioned(I'm 25) but all the fancy expensive blades don't interest me. I'm just wondering if anyone knows where I can order some regular powder painted colorado blades, preferably deep cup but regular would be fine. I can find solid colors but I really want some glow colors, ones with the white stripe down the middle, and some in other basic patterns like the five of diamonds or scale pattern. I'd really like to order them all from one place if the price is decent, if anyone has suggestions please let me know


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Try jans netcraft....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I get most my stuff from an ebay.user olecoyote. i don't know if he has Colorado blades or not, but i get all of my Indiana blades from him and beads, swivels and floats.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just checked his inventory and he has 'em from .23¢-.60 each blade. he usually ships quick and combines shipping for $4 for all.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

also try tjstackle.com

best link i think:
http://dbfishing.com/colorado_blades.htm


next best link:
http://www.lakeeriewalleyecandy.com/blades-clevises-hooks-beads.html


----------



## slammer00 (Mar 7, 2002)

i have almost 400 blades im looking to get rid of. most are number 4 with 5 & 6s mixed in.let me know if your interested and i can throw u a price. 99% havent seen water yet.


----------



## goinpro187 (Jan 3, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

castforcash said:


> Try jans netcraft....


Yea, jans is great


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

